# TTC with PCOS



## SarahLouise. (May 18, 2012)

Hi ladies   

I was wondering if someone would be able to give me some advice or their opinion please? 

Well me and the other half are starting to think of ideas or ways in which we could start a family and be stable still. We not decided what year we would like a baby to arrive yet but we have decided on the months we would like a baby to arrive, would wouldn't mind if a baby arrived outside these months but it would help us all out and be easier in the those months because my other half will be more able to take time off and help me out when I need him most especially in the first so many months a baby is at home. You see he is self employed with his brother as a delivery driver and they deliver coal and wood and other products so In the winter time he is more busy and his brother will not be ale to do the job on his own during this time, so my OH wouldn't be able to help out as much as he gone about 5am and doesn't return until he's has done his job which can be anything from 7pm onwards. Where In the summer his work is not as busy and his brother can mange on his own for a while. 

Anyway my question are rather silly really But we would like a baby to arrive between February and September so would anyone have any ideas on how would time it for a baby to arrive those months?

Also with me having pcos we may have to try natural for a while first. Is there any good herbals or vitamins anyone could recommend that have good reviews?

Also I am thinking on getting back on metformin after finishing my last strip of the pill because this may help me with my pcos too as I have had it before at 1500mg a day and I lost some weight and my periods became more regular. 

Anyone have any advice or answers thank you for listening


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Even without fertility issues it's virtually impossible to engineer it so a baby comes at a specific time, so my gut feeling is to tell you not to focus on specific months. It _could_ take you a number of years to fall pregnant, or you could catch straight away. There's just no way of knowing. What is true however is that the best way to get pregnant is to have regular sex. You can't do that if you are limiting it to certain months.

Although I think it is a bit silly, I will answer your question, just for your info. For a February baby you would need to get pregnant in mid-May to early June. For a March baby, mid-June to early July. For an April baby, mid-July to early August. I'm sure you can work out the rest. These are based on you carrying to full term and make no allowances for if a baby were to arrive prematurely.

If you are ready to start trying, my advice would be to get off the pill ASAP and give your body a couple of months to balance itself out. With PCOS it could take several months for your natural cycle to return (it seems like before you took the pill you did have a natural cycle - I have severe PCOS and my periods stopped completely nearly 10 years ago). Some people do fall pregnant as soon as they come off the pill without having a single period in between, of course. There's no reason not to start trying as soon as you're off the pill if you want, but you'll have no idea where you are in your cycle or when to expect a period, which makes things trickier.

I think you should definitely start taking metformin again. Although it did nothing to kick start my cycles it definitely helps with egg quality and I gather is now routinely recommended for all women with PCOS. I was on it for a couple of years until I fell pregnant last year. Once you start actively trying it's a good idea to take conception vitamins, although folic acid and vitamin D is the bare minimum in terms of supplements. Personally I would avoid anything herbal - give your body a chance to balance out naturally first.

While I'm all for planning pregnancy in terms of being financially and emotionally ready, don't put added pressure on yourself to fall pregnant during a particular timeframe. You never know where this journey is going to take you, and if you can keep it fun that's definitely advisable. For most of us on this forum we haven't been able to do that. I hope you're able to fall pregnant naturally. Lots of luck. x


----------



## SarahLouise. (May 18, 2012)

I don't know what to do... Its hard because of the job my OH is in as he is self employed. Because November December and January are his peak times he may not be able to take any time if any off to help me so much with a new baby as his brother would not get the job done in one day alone, which are income would be affected. He says that if a baby happens to arrive in these 3 months we will have to try and sort something else out somehow.. Like maybe only be able to stay at home all day for a few days a week, so less than the other months but better I suppose. 

My PCOS frightens me. I want to get an appointment to see my Gynaecologist for March/April if I can to have a check up and see if everything is okay with us both otherwise before we start in May/June. Im scared I will never do this...  I should be excited but im not yet....


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Firstly women with pcos who ovulate are statistically as likely to have a baby than someone without. The only difference is it sometimes takes longer due to commonly having longer cycles. Have a look at the Verity website. Even when women don't ovulate there are things that can often help like metaformin, clomid, injectibles etc.

Secondly, the only way to guarantee a baby born at a certain time of year is to have ART like IVF or IUI. As someone who has no other option than to have ICSI I would strongly suggest that you try for a natural pregnancy first because it isn't a very nice path to go along.

Finally, babies in the first year need feeding, changing, burping, and rocking. Most women do this on their own. I understand that it's difficult for your husband with his work, but this is really common for loads of couples. My husband works away most of the week quite often, other women have children when their partners are in the army or on oil rigs, or on their own as single parents. Having a child is a lot easier when you have an extended support network (family, friends etc) especially for when you go back to work.

I have been trying now for over 5 years and still haven't got a child, you can't let yourself get upset before you have started trying. It's a really hard path, even my friends who gave gotten pg relatively easily have still found it hard. You need to focus on the things you can control (diet, exercise, frequency of sex, alcohol intake) rather than worry about the things you can't control because you can easily make yourself ill. Start taking a good folic acid, have your rubella immunity checked, come off the pill, and both start improving your diet.

Xxx


----------



## SarahLouise. (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for your advice this helps me a lot  

I never have AF on my own so I were put on the pill until I were ready for children.. Now my cycles are so regular on this I can guarantee which date my period is due and its always the Sunday. There were once or twice it came a day later than this. Also I had Metformin with my pervious relationship and this helped my periods too, as I started having shorter cycles anything from 29-35 days! I thought this was a big improvement.

I take the last of my pill on 25th of this month them im staying off it


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hiya SarahLouise, when you're on the pill you don't have periods, you have withdrawal bleeds that's why you consider yourself to be regular. If I was you, i'd come off the pill ASAP and see if your body gets into a natural cycle. I have been off the pill for almost a year and have just has a 38 day cycle...previously they were 60-70 days so it is taking a while for my body to 'regulate' itself...good luck xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi SarahLouise
everyone's PCO/S is different, that is why it is so hard to gain proper advice from a forum such as this.
I fell pregnant the first month I came off the pill in 2009 (it was easy to know when I'd ovulate because I'd been on the pill) but miscarried at around 6 weeks sadly.
Then I didn't have another natural pregnancy again, although I had normal cycles and ovulation. I partly blame the types of relationships I was in where it wasn't always possible to try as a normal couple would.

I agree with what the girls say above, you cannot predict when a baby will arrive (if anything, even going through IVF has taught me that babies are impossible to 'plan').

Even if you have a certain due date, your baby could arrive 2 months early or 3 weeks late, so don't set your heart on trying to predict a specific time of the year.

In my opinion many doctors panic women unnecessarily about their fertility in relation to PCOS. Like I said, you could have a milder form of it or a worse one, only your gynaecologist will be able to tell you, and even then they cannot predict the future. You have time on your side and many people do fall pregnant naturally despite PCOS.
I wish I hadn't listened to the GP who told me that if I wanted kids I had to have them under 30, as this was a terrible thing to live with and caused the breakup of at least one good relationship for me. 

You are lucky to have a supportive partner and don't have to raise a baby on your own, and again I agree with previous posters who said the more support you have from people around you, the better.

Best of luck hun xx


----------

